# Police hunting mystery swordsman



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Police hunting mystery swordsman *

Police on Tyneside are seeking a man carrying a sword who came to the aid of plain clothes officers during a burglary attempt.

The officers were threatened by a man with a knife after they discovered armed men trying to break into a house in Laygate, South Shields.

Another man armed with a samurai sword appeared and attacked the man with the knife, before leaving the scene. Three men have been charged with aggravated burglary. One faces an additional charge of attempted wounding with intent to resist arrest.

Story from BBC NEWS:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/2/hi/uk_news/england/tyne/6251079.stm


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

There can be only one...


----------

